# greek language courses???



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

can anyone advise which colleges in cyprus are offering greek language lessons to expats? i've read a few times over the last few weeks that they offer free lessons but only certain colleges. i need to know which colleges do offer it and when they usually start.
any pointers welcome.
cheers me deers


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

They should start in November and you register at the education dept in Paphos in September.

There are three levels and the courses are sponsored by the EU. 

If there aren't enough people then the course won't run, it needs at least 12 people and around half will drop out so be prepared for classes to merge which will mean that the course times/days may change part way through.


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm going to keep an eye on this post for any other info as I'm also interested in learning the language. I bought a book and cd that I've been listening to but I think it'll be easier to learn when I'm out there, plus I'm told there are lots of different dialects anyway and I could be learning the wrong things with the CD. If you find out anything else Darren will you let me know.
Thanks
Lisa


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

lisa i've tried to call you a couple of times this week but no answer on your mobile. my missus has been at it just over a year now. she got the rosetta stone top package which was about £300 and shes done all that. then she's been on the kypros net lessons plus has a greek dictionary. also is learning all the grammer from the sites on the internet. also if you have iphone and ipad there is a greek keyboard app and greek translator app which are very good. anything else i find out i'll post.
darren


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

RHODES4712 said:


> lisa i've tried to call you a couple of times this week but no answer on your mobile. my missus has been at it just over a year now. she got the rosetta stone top package which was about £300 and shes done all that. then she's been on the kypros net lessons plus has a greek dictionary. also is learning all the grammer from the sites on the internet. also if you have iphone and ipad there is a greek keyboard app and greek translator app which are very good. anything else i find out i'll post.
> darren


Hi Darren have you really? I don't remember seeing any missed calls but I could be wrong, if your around tomorrow (sunday) I'll give you a call back I think I still have your number. Hope everything is running smoothly, just 3 weeks on Monday for me 
Lisa


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

leesa13 said:


> I'm going to keep an eye on this post for any other info as I'm also interested in learning the language. I bought a book and cd that I've been listening to but I think it'll be easier to learn when I'm out there, plus I'm told there are lots of different dialects anyway and I could be learning the wrong things with the CD. If you find out anything else Darren will you let me know.
> Thanks
> Lisa


Lisa, I have 3 CD's and books you can borrow. I particulally like the 'Be Happy and Speak a Little Greek', I picked one up from Carrefour supermarket for my son for Christmas. I also carry in my handbag 'Collins Gem' Greek Phrase Finder.

The latest I picked up from a charity shop was Rapid Greek by earworms. I had previously looked at this method on Amazon as I had read an article about the site, they are 2 English brothers, one lives over here, the other is a teacher in China or somewhere, he developed this technique of listening to phrases through music when he had taken his guitar to help students who were struggling with a language, he found they responded better to 'musical brain training'.

The price on the back of the CD case is €24!! so a steal at €2, even though it doesn't have the booklet!!

I agree though, villages have very different dialects, I did hear that my village had at one time Turkish Cypriots living here so it varies from village to village, but for you to order us a bottle of Keo each....just get that one first!!


----------



## S&MJP (May 1, 2008)

Lisa, I would also recommend the "Be happy speak a little Greek" as it is directed toward the Cypriot version of Greek. I would also recommend a personal teacher, if you can find one, it is by far the best way. Watching and listening to Cypriot TV and Radio also helps I find.
Best of luck,
Michael.


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

Don't I exist on this thread????


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

RHODES4712 said:


> Don't I exist on this thread????


Oh Dear Darren,

I think people have forgotten that you started this thread in the first place. I'll give them a good slapping for you shall I?


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes please Veronica but can you make sure it's with a wet fish??


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

RHODES4712 said:


> Yes please Veronica but can you make sure it's with a wet fish??


How about a really smelly rotten wet fish


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

That will do just fine:boxing:


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

RHODES4712 said:


> Don't I exist on this thread????


ORRRR, Sorry Darren, it's just that Lisa will be ordering our drinks at the bar and as she will just be down the road from me.....

Actually if you've never been slapped with a wet fish, try it, it's quite erotic.:laugh:


----------



## S&MJP (May 1, 2008)

RHODES4712 said:


> Don't I exist on this thread????


Darren, of course you do, don't be so sensitive!


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

RHODES4712 said:


> Don't I exist on this thread????


Did somebody say something??


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Pam n Dave said:


> Did somebody say something??


Silence is golden..........:tape:


----------



## Lynnecy (Feb 20, 2012)

I would book on a course to start in October/November if anyone can find out exactly how to enrol and when it starts. I tried last year but they did not get back to me and then I could not trace the number which I had contacted earlier in the year when they had said one was due to start in November and they would book me on it.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

That's what happened to us last year and by the time we found out the course had been running for 6 weeks.

They should start in November and you register at the education dept in Paphos in September.

There are three levels and the courses are sponsored by the EU. 

If there aren't enough people then the course won't run, it needs at least 12 people and around half will drop out so be prepared for classes to merge which will mean that the course times/days may change part way through.

If it does go ahead then they should call you but as mentioned above it does not always happen.


----------

